# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Anisha' AM/AOC



## emydura (Oct 19, 2021)

Just found out my roth was awarded an AM (81 points). It was awarded by photos because of COVID although one judge saw it in person and did the measurements. Judging from photos can be difficult. But the judge who saw it in person believed it was worth an AM and it is definitely better than my other roth that got an AM award a few years ago. So I think an AM sounds right. 

Normally, you may have 5 judges deciding on whether a plant is worthy of an award. I believe when they judged my orchid, photos were sent to all judges in NSW, so there could have been as many as 20 or more judges pointing my plant. I am told even when COVID restrictions are lifted, they will continue to allow plants to judged from photos. This is great news for me as there are not enough judges in my region to have plants judged. Up until now, I have been totally reliant on having plants judged at our Spring show when we have judges come in from interstate. Now I can have my plants judged at anytime of the year. Next week I will put another one of my plants up for judging. 


Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Anisha' AM/AOC ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x Samurai)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2021)

Congrats. How much did you pay him!? :evil:


----------



## Guldal (Oct 19, 2021)

Smashing gorgeous, David! Congrats on the well deserved AM!


----------



## Justin (Oct 19, 2021)

It is clearly at least AM quality. Well deserved!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2021)

well done David. Its an excellent flower.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 21, 2021)

Congratulations David, well done


----------



## jht.orchids (Oct 21, 2021)

Congratulations David. Another worthy recipient.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 21, 2021)

Super David! Congratulations


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 22, 2021)

Good job!
Well deserved and Congratulations!


----------



## emydura (Oct 23, 2021)

cattmad said:


> Congratulations David, well done



Thanks Brad and thanks for selling me the plant.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 23, 2021)

Great point score!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 24, 2021)

Congrats… it’s about time virtual judging happened. The process is interesting. At least one accredited judge must see and measure the plant. Then take good pics. And then present and discuss to the team. Perfect …maybe AOS might do so here .


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 2, 2021)

That is very nice, congratulations David.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 3, 2021)

emydura said:


> Just found out my roth was awarded an AM (81 points). It was awarded by photos because of COVID although one judge saw it in person and did the measurements. Judging from photos can be difficult. But the judge who saw it in person believed it was worth an AM and it is definitely better than my other roth that got an AM award a few years ago. So I think an AM sounds right.
> 
> Normally, you may have 5 judges deciding on whether a plant is worthy of an award. I believe when they judged my orchid, photos were sent to all judges in NSW, so there could have been as many as 20 or more judges pointing my plant. I am told even when COVID restrictions are lifted, they will continue to allow plants to judged from photos. This is great news for me as there are not enough judges in my region to have plants judged. Up until now, I have been totally reliant on having plants judged at our Spring show when we have judges come in from interstate. Now I can have my plants judged at anytime of the year. Next week I will put another one of my plants up for judging.
> 
> ...


Love seeing the whole plant. What a beauty. It looks like it has the jungle leaves, none of the compactness that seems to have become prevalent. I love it and want it.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 6, 2022)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 7, 2022)

Congrats to you!


----------



## David B (Jun 9, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats… it’s about time virtual judging happened. The process is interesting. At least one accredited judge must see and measure the plant. Then take good pics. And then present and discuss to the team. Perfect …maybe AOS might do so here .


Ahh , be careful what you may wish for, that could be a can of worms, a bag of broken hammers, a glass half empty, sunshine on a rainy day. Judge's sitting at home, sipping on a glass of wine looking at a lap top screen granting a quality award ? Maybe I could be in my own greenhouse, Eh, take measurements count flowers and buds and send out pictures to other judges. Hey what do you think Eh! Jim Carrey won't be the only one raising eyebrows. While we are at it, why bring that big fat plant to judging for a possible CCM, just send them a pic. Nope, this judge likes looking other judges in the eye and hearing them articulate why a plant deserves or does not deserve pointing. Oh and by the way good job on the roth. plant looks quite young , very uniform presentation and pleased that the color saturation on the pouch goes all the way to the distal portion, I dislike having the pouch color fade out at the bottom of the pouch, that is no longer acceptable, there are too many good roths today that have excellent pouch suffusion.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2022)

David B said:


> Ahh , be careful what you may wish for, that could be a can of worms, a bag of broken hammers, a glass half empty, sunshine on a rainy day. Judge's sitting at home, sipping on a glass of wine looking at a lap top screen granting a quality award ? Maybe I could be in my own greenhouse, Eh, take measurements count flowers and buds and send out pictures to other judges. Hey what do you think Eh! Jim Carrey won't be the only one raising eyebrows. While we are at it, why bring that big fat plant to judging for a possible CCM, just send them a pic. Nope, this judge likes looking other judges in the eye and hearing them articulate why a plant deserves or does not deserve pointing. Oh and by the way good job on the roth. plant looks quite young , very uniform presentation and pleased that the color saturation on the pouch goes all the way to the distal portion, I dislike having the pouch color fade out at the bottom of the pouch, that is no longer acceptable, there are too many good roths today that have excellent pouch suffusion.


I am sure virtual judging has it's disadvantages but it can serve as a life link for those far away from judging centers. It might be the way of the future with 3D imaging (as what WOC Taiwan did it virtually this way). It might not happen in our time but who knows in the future.


----------



## emydura (Jun 10, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I am sure virtual judging has it's disadvantages but it can serve as a life link for those far away from judging centers. It might be the way of the future with 3D imaging (as what WOC Taiwan did it virtually this way). It might not happen in our time but who knows in the future.


Yes, this plant would never have been awarded without virtual judging. There are not enough judges in our area. One very experienced judge did see it in person, and did all the measurements and descriptions. She was confident it would get an AM award after seeing it in person.

But I can understand what David B is saying. At the same time as this roth was awarded, our local society had a virtual show as COVID meant we could not meet physically. I entered my Bel Royal which would have to be my most successful showbench orchid. It has won Grand Champion at our show twice, won Champion Paph at a huge Sydney show where it was awarded an AM and also won Grand Champion at a large SW Regional Show which includes about 8 orchid societies from southern NSW. Judges just seem to love it. Anyway, I entered it into our virtual show. It was probably the best it has flowered with two large spikes. There were 3 Paphs in its class (all mine). The other two were just average Paphs, nothing special. I just included them to fill out the show. But lo and behold the Bel Royal finished third. It was comical. The Bel Royal plant was just so big, it was basically impossible to appreciate from photos. It can be hard to transfer the WOW factor into photos.


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2022)

beautiful


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2022)

Amazing. It looks like it is about to take flight. Congrats.


----------

